# Group Meet 2 (for those that cant make it to number 1)



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*Nissan Group Meet 2*

For all you older fellows this is what im planning out to do.

i was thinkin about having a big ol BBQ at some park on August 17 , 2002. Place isnt confirmed yet cuz i want to know how many people are gonna be coming. but it gonna be like 6 bux a head ( to cover food n drink) . everyone welcome every car welcome. but in order for this to work i need to know for sure at least 8 people that is willing to come. let me know by email. ( [email protected]) or let me know here by pm or post. hope this can turn out great. No big races or cruises unless organized by someone else but just a BBQ and hang out and get together. more info will be posted as soon as i get a confirm 8 people for sure gonna go. but also we might doing a lilttle car tuning while we are at it as well. lemme know if your interested.


----------

